# Fishing Shows on Hulu/Netflix



## CPurvis

Waypoint TV app. It has the the fishing shows.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

Hells bay website has some good shows under the media tab. All of Walkers Kay Chronicles, Flats Class etc.

https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/videos/walkers-cay-chronicles/


----------



## Backcountry 16

CPurvis said:


> Waypoint TV app. It has the the fishing shows.


X2 on waypoint.


----------



## Dustin2785

Check out deer meat or dinner on YouTube. Lots of fishing and hunting shows. Also meat eater on Netflix, has some fishing but a lot of hunting. Also dasboat on YouTube, made by the guys from meateater. There’s also myoutdoortv, $9.99 a month and has a lot of fishing shows on it.


----------



## GaG8tor

X3 on Waypoint. I’ll be binge watching all weekend it appears


----------



## SFL_Mirage

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Hells bay website has some good shows under the media tab. All of Walkers Kay Chronicles, Flats Class etc.
> 
> https://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/videos/walkers-cay-chronicles/


I came here to say this. You won’t find a better fly fishing show than walkers cay chronicles. I live vicariously through that show when I can’t be on the water.


----------



## Guest

AMiller said:


> I’ll get straight to it. I have an 11 month old foster daughter and my wife is about to give birth to our first biological daughter. In that regard I am extremely blessed. But my fishing opportunities are pretty limited for the time being. I’m looking for recommendations for shows or movies about fishing. Fly fishing. Off shore. Inshore. Whatever. I have Hulu and Netflix and YouTube. If anybody has any recommendations I’ll take em.


Walkers Cay chronicles was the best show ever, I also think Spanish Fly with the late Jose Wejebe was right up there, Flats Class with Capt.C.A. Richardson is informative. Don't waste your time with "Fishing the Flats" with Henry Waschuck [I'm sure that I misspelled that] half the time, he isn't even fishing the flats. I like following Steve on Key West Fishing [you tube] and the brothers at "Salt Strong" [also you tube]. "Salt Strong" is always full of valuable info and some great fishing footage. I haven't tried waypoint, it looks that from the posts, it may be a "reel" winner. Good luck with the family. Maybe one or both of the girls will become your fishing partners and you won't have to use any "points" when you take them fishing with you.


----------



## AMiller

Thanks for the responses. I’ll give all of these a try. Hopefully it won’t be long and I can have the girls in the backyard working on throwing tight loops.


----------



## krash

X4 on Waypoint


----------



## jay.bush1434

YouTube the Das Boat mini series from Meat Eater

YouTube or Vimeo Fly Fishing Film Tour videos

Bluffline Media on the YouTube for some killer Arkansas/Missouri trout fishing footage

Vimeo El Pescadora with Meredith Mccord


----------



## SomaliPirate

My only beef with the HB website is they don't have EVERY episode of Walker's Cay EVER.


----------



## Matts

Flip Pallot outdoors on You Tube!! Flip has been gradually building content and it’s great! He even has put some very old episodes of quest for adventure with he and Glenn Lau on there too! Vintage.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Reel Time Florida Sportman “Tarpon 101” on YouTube. I may be biased but that was a good show. Lol


----------



## SomaliPirate

Matts said:


> Flip Pallot outdoors on You Tube!! Flip has been gradually building content and it’s great! He even has put some very old episodes of quest for adventure with he and Glenn Lau on there too! Vintage.


Did not know Flip was on the Tube, thanks!


----------



## f86sabjf

Yep waypoint is awesome


----------



## SymmFish

Waypoint is good for a number of shows. 
I’ll add Sport Fishing TV, Knot Right Kayak Fishing and Addictive Fishing.


----------



## Matts

SomaliPirate said:


> Did not know Flip was on the Tube, thanks!


Sure thing!


----------



## State fish rob

Congrats!!


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

Waypoint tv.com has all the shows


AMiller said:


> I’ll get straight to it. I have an 11 month old foster daughter and my wife is about to give birth to our first biological daughter. In that regard I am extremely blessed. But my fishing opportunities are pretty limited for the time being. I’m looking for recommendations for shows or movies about fishing. Fly fishing. Off shore. Inshore. Whatever. I have Hulu and Netflix and YouTube. If anybody has any recommendations I’ll take em.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

Matts said:


> Flip Pallot outdoors on You Tube!! Flip has been gradually building content and it’s great! He even has put some very old episodes of quest for adventure with he and Glenn Lau on there too! Vintage.


I agree, it is getting full of content.


----------



## Boneheaded

Hunters of south pacific, on netflix. Also a bunch of walkers cay chronicles are on youtube flip pallot outdoors channel.


----------



## ebr

Silver Kings?

The seasons with Rob Fordyce are the best (IMO).


----------



## BCPD199

mike_parker said:


> Don't waste your time with "Fishing the Flats" with Henry Waschuck [I'm sure that I misspelled that] half the time, he isn't even fishing the flats.


What??? You don't believe he's fishing the flats with a 27 foot Boston Whaler with a 350 Verado? I threw the BS flag when he said it floated in less than 12 inches.


----------



## Drifter

Yeah man its all about Youtube. You can just do that on your tv. Ken Tanakas channel Wish4fish is sweet. Fishing with Timmy Turtle is entertaining too. Another interesting one is Marling Baits he makes custom spin fishing lures. There is so much out there though. I have a 3 month old and its -14 below. So Im more pro at this then fishing!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Drifter said:


> Yeah man its all about Youtube. You can just do that on your tv. Ken Tanakas channel Wish4fish is sweet. Fishing with Timmy Turtle is entertaining too. Another interesting one is Marling Baits he makes custom spin fishing lures. There is so much out there though. I have a 3 month old and its -14 below. So Im more pro at this then fishing!


I can't do anything about the temperature, but I've found that a pack and play will set up nicely in front of the center console on most skiffs.


----------



## Drifter

SomaliPirate said:


> I can't do anything about the temperature, but I've found that a pack and play will set up nicely in front of the center console on most skiffs.


Im headed to Louisiana, then Florida in about 2 weeks. Ill be purchasing some sort of child box to have on the skiff, Ill look up a pack and play.


----------



## ebr

I just discovered The Sea Hunter which I guess is where Rob went after leaving Silver Kings.


----------



## Dallas Furman

The wife just had neck surgery. She has been sleeping a lot and I have been binge watching Silver Kings. I'm in the middle of the third season to this point, the episodes with Rob Fordyce have bee the best so far. All pretty good though.


----------



## Drifter

where do you watch the Silver Kings show>?


----------



## Dallas Furman

on Waypoint TV


----------



## krash

Anyone's streaming on a ChromeBook ?

I am about to go into the hospital fro a rather long stay, months, and thinking of getting a ChromeBook, or possibly iPad but kind a want a keyboard... my laptop is a PITA in the hospital and I don;t really need all that horse power..
TV really sucks in the hospital, wifi is slow but ok.


----------



## BigEasy

Drifter said:


> where do you watch the Silver Kings show>?





Dallas Furman said:


> on Waypoint TV


It's also on YouTube


----------



## Capnredfish

Good luck Krash. You can get a Bluetooth keyboard for an iPad as part of a case. I don’t really see a need. Post some nice nurse pics for us. Been a little dull around here.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Fordyce yelling at the camera boat is my favorite.


----------



## krash

nice nurses is a myth.... they are all overworked and underpaid, you are lucky now days to even get them to respond to the red "HELP ME" button.


----------



## Derek Radtke

MyOutdoorTV is something I just stumbled across. I think it’s 5.99$ a month and they have a lot of fishing shows. The one that I’ve been watching lately is Shallow water angler TV. It looks like that show started around 2005 and lasted a few years.


----------



## BigEasy

SomaliPirate said:


> Fordyce yelling at the camera boat is my favorite.


l’ve never met the gentleman but he does seem to be a tad “intense”  in the videos. But, that level of drive is likely a huge key to his success. 

I’d like to fish with him but I don’t think I could pay him enough to put up with my slackatude


----------



## Sublime

Trout Grass is excellent. I don't see it on Netflix at the moment, but I'm sure it is available on one of the platforms.


----------



## SomaliPirate

BigEasy said:


> l’ve never met the gentleman but he does seem to be a tad “intense”  in the videos. But, that level of drive is likely a huge key to his success.
> 
> I’d like to fish with him but I don’t think I could pay him enough to put up with my slackatude


I just want to hit the gym with him on arm day.


----------



## ebr

SomaliPirate said:


> I just want to hit the gym with him on arm day.


LOL. Dude has some guns...


----------



## krash

In hospital for. Long haul now.... Picked up a Fire IF 10, great for netflix, hulu, Prime videos... But can't get Waypoint app to work... Downloaded app but she I open it the screen just blanks out... Any suggestions


----------



## CFLbandit

Deermeatfordinner and bluegabe on youtube put out some damn good content. Also Unfathomed is a good one on youtube as well


----------



## brianBFD

https://www.youtube.com/user/DarcizzleOffshore

Not sure how your post-natal bride will feel about you watching this.


----------



## JB the Redfisher

For great inshore Louisiana marsh fishing you really cant beat Marsh Man Masson on youtube!!!
BTW, Jose and Flip are the all time best so anything with them in it will be entertaining and informative!!!


----------

